# Borrego Springs Century



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

The Borrego Springs Century is scheduled for Saturday January 27th at Palm Canyon Resort in Borrego Springs.

Distance of 35 to 100 miles with mostly flat terrain. No stop lights and only a few stop signs with incredible desert scenery.

For complete details please visit our web site at www.julianactive.com


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's a more direct link: http://www.julianactive.com/borrego%20to%20the%20sea.htm


----------

